# My first pens



## Mallardman (Oct 12, 2016)

After weeks and weeks of peer pressure from @Az Turnings I broke down and bought a mandrel and pen kits here are my first 3. Not perfect in any way but I am learning

Teak and black ash burl

They won't post for some reason

There we ho





And my first one is oak

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Oct 12, 2016)

Pictures?


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Oct 12, 2016)

It is a good start and things will refine with more time at the lathe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 12, 2016)

Good start.... I like the black ash burl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice start but not a fan of the chubby slimlines

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Oct 13, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Nice start but not a fan of the chubby slimlines



I agree - but I'll say that I read somewhere (and I embodied this as well - in spades) that most beginning pen turners do this. Do all sorts of different shapes for their pens. I know I certainly have a bunch of them that I'd probably be better off disassembling, turning down to brass and starting over.

@Mallardman - this is not a knock on your pens at all. The technique looks pretty good and you're learning the process and how to finish them. Thank you for sharing. Once I find them again I'll post up some pictures of some of the first pens I've turned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 13, 2016)

Very nice. They look better than my first pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mallardman (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys. My next one I'm going to try to do slimmer. These have all been gifts and the folks like them so who am I to judge lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mallardman (Oct 13, 2016)

@Schroedc these are from the wood u sent me

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 14, 2016)

Mallardman said:


> Thanks a lot guys. My next one I'm going to try to do slimmer. These have all been gifts and the folks like them so who am I to judge lol


Great first pens and don't worry we all are our own worst critics. Very seldom do any of us make something we are 100% happy with. Watch out it gets addicting.


----------



## Mallardman (Oct 15, 2016)

Thank you and you are so right anything I make I only see the flaws


----------

